# FW Raven Guard Thunderhawk



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Forge World has this listed under new releases. 
(Looks like the other thunderhawks that have been available for some time now. OK, the big killy gun on top is a bit different, woo...) 

Raven Guard Thunderhawk. 


















































It ain't cheap either, £375 or $550.00.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks better than the other ones, but still, it's a thunderhawk so I'll never get one - they're still fuck ugly even if it is a tad of an improvement.


----------

